# daylight savings



## voivod

wife just called with a funny question...

led to this:

i just had a flashback...

earlier, in my drinking career, daylight savings has such a different meaning...

"yeehawww!!! another hour to drink at the bars!!!!"


----------



## draconis

Now it is another hour of sleep?

draconis


----------



## voivod

draconis said:


> Now it is another hour of sleep?
> 
> draconis


nope, not this year. we were confused as to which day we were supposed to "fall back." spent about an hour getting the correct info. extra hour of sleep gone!


----------



## draconis

lol, the way it is. My day was to hectic and I started about 3 hours early.

draconis


----------



## Honey

When they mess with the time, it always makes me feel weird for a while.


----------



## Ashley

Honey said:


> When they mess with the time, it always makes me feel weird for a while.



 :scratchhead:  :rofl: :smthumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Honey

More like..


----------



## Ashley

:rofl: more like what they are doing in Switzerland.. with their atom collision, changing time. Some say ti can make time stop or repeat itself forever, menaing the same day will repeat itself non stop..  lets hope it wont be a monday or election day !  :lol:

More like a day of marriage or a day when you win on lotto, or a day with a big party and god time, repeating itself everyday.. 

it made me laughed when you sayed you feel weird when they are messing with time.. LOL too funny.. :rofl:


----------

